# Is Sage 58mm portafilter fitting unique to their machines?



## nickdc (Nov 2, 2019)

I ask because I've been trying to get a spare for my DB machine for 7 months now and they have been permanently out of stock throughout Europe (I live in France). I've rung customer support numerous times and each time I'm told to hang on another few weeks. I'm sick of it. The price fluctuates ridiculously too: when I first looked in November of last year, in the UK they were priced at just under £70 and in the eurozone at just over €56. Now on the UK page they're saying £56.13 and on euro pages €109.67!

So I'm wondering about a non-Sage alternative. Is it possible? I thought I read on here a while ago that the fittings on the Sage machines meant other portafilters were not compatible. I can't find that info now; hence this post.

BTW, I'm aware of the naked portafilter option (they are available) but don't want to go down that route.

Any advice/information will be gratefully received.


----------



## jayjayem (Dec 13, 2018)

A Gaggia portafilter with some modifcation fits the DB - the lugs on the Gaggia are taperd and need a bit of filing down to make them flat (the lugs on a Sage portafilter are flat) to allow the portafilter to fully rotate I to the group head.
Also the Gaggia handle isn't mounted perpendicular to it's lugs, so when the portafilter is properly rotated the handle sticks out at an odd angle.
It works fine though, I used one for ages before I managed to get a second hand sage one.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## nickdc (Nov 2, 2019)

Aha! Thanks for that Jayjayem. I still have my old Gaggia Classic, which the Sage replaced. I think I tried the portafilter on the Sage and discovered it didn't fit, but didn't think about modding it. It would mean using the Gaggia filter as well, as the Sage one is a different shape and won't fit the Gaggia portafilter. I'll investigate further.


----------

